# Movement



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i sat in my stand last night for 3 1/2hrs and didnt see a thing the temp when i got there was around 85 and when i left it was 65...just wondering if anyone see very much movement hopefully with the cold front coming through this wk it picks up....good luck Bighunter :sniper:


----------

